# New to photography (canon 500d or 550d???)



## Craiggriff (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi guys !.
             Ive been taking snaps for about 12 weeks now with my fuji sd1000 and i love every minute of it. I know its not the best camera in the world but now i think its time to upgrade to a better camera to further my ambition. Ive been intrested in the canon 500d & 550d, So am just wondering what you guys think or is there any other camera that i should be thinking of getting

 Please any feedback would be much appreciated !

                Thanks


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 6, 2010)

Craig
If you can afford the difference, the 550D. The difference in features is worth the price difference in my opinion.


----------



## fokker (Apr 6, 2010)

Agreed. They are both great cameras, but given the choice I would take the 550d any day of the week.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 7, 2010)

do you need all of the features on the 500d / 550d
such as the video recording?. if not there might be some similar choices that could save you a few buks that you could then spend on lens's  or flashes and what not.


but between the 2 i'd say the 550d if you got the cash.


----------

